# Autonomie nouveau powerbook 15'



## cyberyoyo (17 Février 2005)

Salutatous,

Ceux qui ont reçus leur nouveaux Powerbook 15' 1,5 GHZ  peuvent t'ils nous indiquer l'autonomie de leur machine selon les critères suivants :

1) Luminosité maxi 5 mn après avoir débranché le secteur
2) Luminosité à 12, 5 mn après avoir débranché le secteur
3) Luminosité à 8, 5 mn après avoir débranché le secteur

4) Luminosité maxi en lecture de DIVX sur le disque dur
5) Luminosité à 12 en lecture de DIVX sur le disque dur
6) Luminosité à 8 en lecture de DIVX sur le disque dur

Merci par avance à tous les contributeurs


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Février 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Salutatous,
> 
> Ceux qui ont reçus leur nouveaux Powerbook 15' 1,5 GHZ  peuvent t'ils nous indiquer l'autonomie de leur machine selon les critères suivants :
> 
> ...



Apparement, le sujet n'appelle pas de réponses...  Dommage, depuis ma fréquentation du forum qui m'a aidé à switcher vers mon IBOOK 12', je pensais avoir une réponse à cette question sur l'autonomie des Powerbook 15' car c'est la seule problématique qui me bloque pour un deuxième switch. Il faudrait donc déplacer ma question vers le forum switch en espérant avoir des réponses.    Merci à un modo de le faire car je n'ai pas encore trouvé la manip.


----------



## ederntal (25 Février 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Apparement, le sujet n'appelle pas de réponses...  Dommage, depuis ma fréquentation du forum qui m'a aidé à switcher vers mon IBOOK 12', je pensais avoir une réponse à cette question sur l'autonomie des Powerbook 15' car c'est la seule problématique qui me bloque pour un deuxième switch. Il faudrait donc déplacer ma question vers le forum switch en espérant avoir des réponses.    Merci à un modo de le faire car je n'ai pas encore trouvé la manip.



je viens de recevoir le mien je ferai le test un de c 4


----------



## vincmyl (25 Février 2005)

Aux alentours des 4H


----------



## Bat-Mac (25 Février 2005)

Le mien arrive demain !   
Promis, je me pencherai sur la question avec le plus grand intérêt...


----------



## Amophis (25 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Aux alentours des 4H



C'est pas vraiment le genre de réponse qu'il attend :mouais:

Je suis aussi intéressé par ces essai car le PB 15" 1,33 tient 2H30/3H en utilisation bureautique avec luminosité au milieu, et 2H en lecture DVD luminosité 1/4.

Merci d'avance pour celui qui pourra faire ce test


----------



## petou (25 Février 2005)

Salut,
Mon nouveau Powerbook 15" SD, tient plus de 3 heures en utilisation bureautique (mail+net+traitement de texte+ Airport+ Luminosité à fond).
A Bientôt


----------



## cyberyoyo (25 Février 2005)

Merci à tous ceux qui ont commencé à répondre et à Amophis  qui a raison de préciser le type de réponse attendu. Aussi, pourriez-vous par la suite utiliser le format de réponse suivant avec les caractéristiques données dans la question (le 8 et le 12 correspondent au nombre de carrés de luminosité) : 

1) durée
2) durée
3) durée
etc...
Merci pour les futures réponses qui je l'espère en interresseront d'autres que moi dans le but d'un futur switch heureux !


----------



## cyberyoyo (1 Mars 2005)

Je viens d'envoyer un message privé à Bat-Mac et Petou qui ont déjà eu la gentillesse de répondre pour qu'il réalisent les tests comme demandé dans la discussion. J'espère que leurs réponses pourra m'aider et aider d'autres à se faire une idée de l'autonomie des nouveaux PWB 15'.


----------



## rdemonie (3 Mars 2005)

Moi je viens de faire le test en liminausiter a moitier plus Itunes et internet et j'ai reussi a rester sur mon pb avant qu il ce mette en veille 2h40, et c exactement ce qu'il mavait indiquer 5 min apres ma charge donc pb 15" c de la balle

Voila mais serieux ne vous faucaliser pas sur ca c pb c de la bombe en plsu je trouve qui chauffe presque pas.

Sinon il y  un truc qui foire avec mes smiley il me mete un lien de site comme ca par ex:
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon14.gif
au lieu du smiley
est ce que un modo peux maider?


----------



## vincmyl (3 Mars 2005)

C'est l'autonomie moyenne constatée sur les 15"


----------



## cyberyoyo (4 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Moi je viens de faire le test en liminausiter a moitier plus Itunes et internet et j'ai reussi a rester sur mon pb avant qu il ce mette en veille 2h40, et c exactement ce qu'il mavait indiquer 5 min apres ma charge donc pb 15" c de la balle
> 
> Voila mais serieux ne vous faucaliser pas sur ca c pb c de la bombe en plsu je trouve qui chauffe presque pas.
> 
> ...



Tout d'abord merci pour ta réponse.  

Par contre, pourrais-tu faire les tests comme décris au début du sujet et répondre avec 1)...2)....

Cela permettrait de se rendre compte au fil des réponses des différences et de se faire une idée plus précise pour les futurs switchers ! 

Merci par avance pour tes tests.


----------



## Bat-Mac (6 Mars 2005)

Petit problème lié à la formulation de la question initiale :

Il faudrait quasiment préciser sur quel type d'applis travailler pour que les tests comparatifs aient de la valeur !!

J'ai mis la luminosité maxi et ai consaté une autonomie de presque 3h30... sauf que j'ai à peine fait un peu de traitement de texte, visionné quelques photos et surtout exploré et réarrangé le Powerbook... mais pas en continu, car ja partais répondre au téléphone et par conséquent l'économiseur se mettait en route.

Là, je vais bosser exclusivement sur Final Cut et faire tourner la bécane à plein régime, avec rendus et tout et tout.

A l'arrivée, ça n'aura rien à voir !!! (sans compter que je ne vais pas bosser le nez dans la vidéo avec la luminosité à fond pendant 3 heures...) - et en plus je ne travaille JAMAIS sur du montage vidéo sans être branché sur le secteur... pour ne pas me retrouvé dans le caca !  

Il y aurait peut-être d'autres paramétrages possibles ?


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Petit problème lié à la formulation de la question initiale :
> 
> Il faudrait quasiment préciser sur quel type d'applis travailler pour que les tests comparatifs aient de la valeur !!
> 
> ...



Tu as raison  et je précise la formulation. Sur mon IBOOK, je me suis aperçu que le temps restant dimininuait fortement après 5 mn de fonctionnement sur batterie . Aussi pour le premier test, c'est l'autonomie sans rien faire (je sais que c'est rarement pour ça que l'on prends un portable, mais c''est pour le test... :mouais: ). Pour le deuxième test, c'est l'autonomie en lecture de DIVX après 5 mn de fonctionnement.

Avec les premiers résultats obtenus, nous pourrons ajouter le temps de surf avec WIFI car c'est un usage assez courant sur portable.

Le but de la discussion était d'avoir des réponses en vue d'un switch éventuel mais je ne voulais pas demander trop de tests pour avoir des réponses. Pour l'instant, ça arrive doucement mais il ne faut pas désespérer...  

Merci en tout cas pour ton intérêt   

Je note que rdémonie a eu 2h40 d'autonomie en faisant surf et écoute de musique avec la luminosité à moitié. C'est pas beaucoup  et c'est pour ça que je voudrais bien avoir plusieurs réponses pour pouvoir se faire une idée plus précise.


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2005)

C'est clair que c'est pas beaucoup et ce qui bouffe le plus c'est sans aucun doute Airport je pense , je parle en utilisation normale sans gros logiciel


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

ca fait trois fois que je fait le test et j'ai bien chaque fois 2h40 d'autonomie avec la luminausiter a moitier de la musique su itunes et surf internet.
je precise que lors de cves test mon bluetooth est off ainsi que le airport et l'eclairage du clavier.

Je trouve ca vraiment peux vous croyer pas que je doit appeller apple est demander qu'on me reevoye une batterie?


----------



## vincmyl (6 Mars 2005)

Ca sera la meme chose :mouais:


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> ca fait trois fois que je fait le test et j'ai bien chaque fois 2h40 d'autonomie avec la luminausiter a moitier de la musique su itunes et surf internet.
> je precise que lors de cves test mon bluetooth est off ainsi que le airport et l'eclairage du clavier.
> 
> Je trouve ca vraiment peux vous croyer pas que je doit appeller apple est demander qu'on me reevoye une batterie?



Tu dis que Airport est OFF. Comment est ce que tu surfes ? ADSL ou modem ?

Quelle est l'autonomie indiquée avec la charge à fond lorsque tu débranches le secteur ?

As-tu essayé de faire une décharge totale puis une charge totale ensuite pour voir si ça change quelque chose ?

En ce qui concerne le remplacement de la batterie, je n'y croie pas trop... Hélas  

En fait, le but de la discussion est justement de connaitre l'autonomie des nouveaux PWB 15' car je crains bien qu'elle doit se situer autour des 3h et non des 4 ou 5h annoncées. :hein: :rose:


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

je surf avec l'adsl.

il m'indique 3h, 5min apres que je debranche mon secteur.

et je decharge toujours ma batterie a fond avant de la charger, donc a mon avis c'est pas ca le probleme
est ce que quelqu'un d'autre qui a la derniere revieuw du pb pourrait me confirmer la meme autonomie?


----------



## Bat-Mac (6 Mars 2005)

Mon problème, c'est que je BOSSE avec mon PB, donc c'est difficile de réaliser les tests demandés !!!    Je ferai ce que je pourrai.

Sinon, pendant la période de chargements de logiciels, tests divers et autres transferts de données ou petite bureautique, je peux affirmer que l'autonomie (en comptant les pauses-pipi   ) était plutôt proche de 3 h et plus, mais qu'en ce moment, en bossant réellement avec la bécane (Final Cut, Photoshop...) ce sera plutôt proche de 2 h...   Je précise que Airport est OFF et que la luminosité de l'écran est sur 8. Mais le clavier est gentiment rétro-éclairé en permanence...


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> je surf avec l'adsl.
> 
> il m'indique 3h, 5min apres que je debranche mon secteur.
> 
> ...



J'espère que Bat-Mac aura une autonomie supérieure (beaucoup !) à la tienne ce qui te permettrai peut-être de demander le remplacement de ta batterie...  Mais je n'y crois pas trop car c'était bien à cause du doute que j'avais que j'ai ouvert cette discussion.


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

sur un autre forum on m'a dit que le faite d'utiliser Itunes, donc le disque dur diminuait enormement l'autonomie.
j'ai donc reffait les test sans Itunes, juste avec internet par cable.

*5 min apres la charge mon pb m'indique: 
                   luminausiter max : 2h45
                   a moitier : 3h05
                   le plus bas possible(juste avant l'arret du retro eclairage): 3h20* 

Voila en esperant que ca va t'aider dans le choix de ton achat.

Mais je voudrais juste dire qu'il ne faut pas juste ce focaliser sur l'autonomie, le pb 15" est une excelente machine.  
Donc vas y fonce achette le.


----------



## cyberyoyo (8 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> sur un autre forum on m'a dit que le faite d'utiliser Itunes, donc le disque dur diminuait enormement l'autonomie.
> j'ai donc reffait les test sans Itunes, juste avec internet par cable.
> 
> *5 min apres la charge mon pb m'indique:
> ...



Ok, j'ai fait les tests suivants, luminosité à 8 carré, avec mon Ibook :

WIFI activé, surf + traitement de texte : 

autonomie affichée 5h18 et au bout de 5 mn, 4h39 cela sera l'autonomie de référence.
Au bout de 40 mn d'utilisation, l'autonomie affichée est de 3h45

Donc, 55 mn d'autonomie en moins pour 40 mn d'usage (différence de 28 %).

WIFI désactivé, traitement de texte :

Autonomie affichée : 5h30 au bout de 5 mn, ce sera l'autonomie de référence.

Au bout d'1H23 d'utilisation, l'autonomie affichée est de 3h49.

Donc 1h41 d'autonomie en moins pour 1h23 d'usage (différence de 18 %).

Je me souviens avoir utilisé mon Ibook, luminosité à fond) en visionnage de DIVX sur le DD pendant au moins 3h00 dans un TGV et qu'il me restait encore un peu d'autonomie en arrivant (à mon avis peu...  ).

Pour résumer, avec l'Ibook, luminosité à 8, en  usage surf plus bureautique à la maison, cela donnerait dans les 3h30; en bureautique pure dans les 4h30 ou plus et en visionnage de DIVX dans les 3h00.

Au vu des tests que tu as effectué, j'estime aux environs de 2h00 l'autonomie du PWB 15' ce qui n'en fera pas un compagnon de voyage très interressante. 

Je reste persuadé que le PWB 15' est une excellente machine mais un portable haut de gamme avec 2h00 d'autonomie, cela est difficilement acceptable aujourd'hui. :hein: 

Enfin, il n'empêche que comme tu le dis, le PWB 15' est une super machine et que si je craque, il ne faudra pas que je me focalise sur l'autonomie...  

Petite question hors sujet : est-ce que ton disque dur fait un souffle permanent (dans un environnement silencieux) ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ça va vous aider, mais voici mon petit relevé n°1.
C'est une utilisation un peu spéciale, donc pas très caractéristique : je travaillais sur Final Cut pro (montage vidéo) à partir d'un disque externe FireWire, en faisant quelques pauses (téléphone, pause pipi....   ). Donc une activité très consommatrice d'énergie.
Airport et bluetooth désactivés, mais luminosité écran sur 8 et clavier rétroéclairé (à 50 %).

Après 5 mn : batterie indiquant 2h44
Au bout d'1 heure : batterie 1h15

Autonomie totale réelle, mais avec utilisation très réduite en fin de parcours : 2h34

Je pense que mes pauses assez fréquentes ont faussé le résultat, mais qu'en utilisation plus soutenue de bureautique habituelle (mais pas en montage vidéo !), j'aurai obtenu quelque chose approchant les 3 h - à vérifier...


----------



## rdemonie (24 Mars 2005)

J'ai appelé l'apple center pour savoir si c'était normale que mon autonomie ne dépasse jamais 3h, il ma dit que non ca devait aller normalement jusqu'à 4h30 et ma donc demandé d'enlever la batterie d'appuyer 5sec sur le bouton on/off et puis de refaire un calibrage et de voir si ca changait quelque chose.

Bien entendu ca na rien changer et j'ai donc rappeller et il vont m'envoyer une nouvelle batterie mardi. Espérons que celle si ira au moins jusqu'a 3h30.

Sinon une annecdote assez drole: Il ont oublié de m'envoyer la facture, donc j'ai demandé de me l'envoyé. Et quand je la reçoit je vois qu'il on oublié d'inscrire le numéro de TVA j'apple l'apple center et demande a la charmande demoiselle de me réenvoyé une facture avec le numéro de TVA et la j'ai failli exploser de rire, La fille ne savait pas ce que c'etait, et apres que je lui ai expliqué pendant 10 min elle m'a fait patienté pendant 5 min pour se renseigner.

Voila bonne soiree a tous,


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2005)

Moi  j'ai jamais atteind 4H avec mon Alu, 3H, 3H20 grand max


----------



## Mathoov (25 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai jamais atteind 4H avec mon Alu, 3H, 3H20 grand max


 
Pareil... il a donc eu une seconde batterie gratuite pas cheerr


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2005)

Exactement il a bien négocié son coup


----------



## rdemonie (25 Mars 2005)

Non j'aurais bien voulu avoir une seconde batterie gratuite, mais je doit rendre la première, il ont même pris mon numéro de visa au cas ou j'oublirais de la réenvoyer


----------



## vincmyl (25 Mars 2005)

Ah lalala ils sont pas fou chez Apple


----------



## Marso (26 Mars 2005)

Fais nous signe rdemonie lorsque tu auras tester la nouvelles batterie...

@ +


----------



## vincmyl (26 Mars 2005)

En espérant pour toi qu'il y aura une différence significative


----------



## rdemonie (26 Mars 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Fais nous signe rdemonie lorsque tu auras tester la nouvelles batterie...
> 
> @ +



oui oui d'office que je refairais un petit test


----------



## Bat-Mac (27 Mars 2005)

Entre deux empiffrades au chocolat... un petit mot pour dire que dans le train Mulhouse-Paris, j'ai pu lire un DivX de 2h et passé ensuite une heure sur Word et qu'il restait à la fin 14 min d'autonomie affichée !   
Je précise que le DivX était sur le disque dur (lecture par VLC) que la luminosité écran était à 2 et le rétro-éclairage clavier OFF. Quel plaisir de profiter de ce superbe écran de PB 15'...

En revanche, j'ai beaucoup à redire question confort dans les train Corail de la SNCF...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mars 2005)

Je te le fais pas dire, confort pas terrible et tablette qui laisse a désirer


----------



## Bat-Mac (27 Mars 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je te le fais pas dire, confort pas terrible et tablette qui laisse a désirer



... surtout quand on mesure 1m94, avec une paire de guibolles à rallonge...   
(mais là, on s'éloigne nettement du sujet !   )

Pour en revenir à l'autonomie... euh... eh ben elle n'est pas si mauvaise, non ? D'autant que je décharge systématiquement ma batterie à fond avant de la recharger, et ce depuis le début... 
Ca doit aider, c'est sûr... même si apparemment ce n'est pas indispensable après avoir calibré la batterie.

Pour l'instant (après 1 mois d'utilisation) mon PBook ne m'a apporté que des satisfactions, à part une relative lenteur pour certaines choses sur FCP et le fait que lorsqu'il est fermé, on se rend compte qu'il y a un petit jeu entre la dalle et la partie clavier... c'est minime, comme défaut...


----------



## vincmyl (27 Mars 2005)

Oui chez moi aussi j'ai du jeu mais bon a part ca rien a redire


----------



## Jebzf (28 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> lorsqu'il est fermé, on se rend compte qu'il y a un petit jeu entre la dalle et la partie clavier... c'est minime, comme défaut...


 
c'est fait exprès pour pas que le clavier laisse des traces sur la dalle il me semble.


----------



## vincmyl (28 Mars 2005)

Ce n'est pas un  défaut en tout cas moi j'y prete meme plus attention


----------



## Kr!st0f (28 Mars 2005)

Jebzf a dit:
			
		

> c'est fait exprès pour pas que le clavier laisse des traces sur la dalle il me semble.



Bah oui, c'est un peu logique, c'est tout sauf un defaut ça


----------



## corloane (28 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, j'ai beaucoup à redire question confort dans les train Corail de la SNCF...


 
justement, à ce propos (pour l'utilisation en train) est-ce qu'un PW 12' n'est pas plus confortable sur les tablettes des sièges SNCF, le 15' qui par son écran est très allongé me semble dépasser de beaucoup!


----------



## Bat-Mac (28 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Bah oui, c'est un peu logique, c'est tout sauf un defaut ça



... oui, sauf que le jeu n'est pas symétrique... mais bon, on ne va pas en faire un fromage...


----------



## Bat-Mac (28 Mars 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> justement, à ce propos (pour l'utilisation en train) est-ce qu'un PW 12' n'est pas plus confortable sur les tablettes des sièges SNCF, le 15' qui par son écran est très allongé me semble dépasser de beaucoup!



mmhh... c'est vrai que ça semble logique (surtout par rapport à la profondeur du PB).
mais en même temps, ça ne change pas grand chose dans la distance par rapport à l'écran et cette foutue tablette reste gènante quand les guibolles dépassent la taille règlementaire SNCF (qui se calcule en rapport avec la longueur moyenne du sandwich SNCF - c'est assez compliqué : il y a une règle de 3 et ensuite un calcul de fonction du 2ème degré à 3 paramètres flottants...   )..

Bref... je vais vous livrer mon *grand secret* pour réussir à visionner un DVD ou un DivX dans ces conditions :
d'abord, il faut impérativement squatter les 2 places de la banquette dans le compartiment corail.
Ensuite, décaler le corps pour se vautrer légèrement à cheval sur les 2 places, en travers, les pieds vers le couloir.
Tirer évidemment le rideau pour éviter les reflets.
(de préférence choisir une banquette au fond, près des bagages, de manière à éviter d'avoir un voisin dans le dos)
Le PB sur la tablette, très légèrement en biais pour un confort visuel optimal - évidemment un casque sur les oreilles...


----------



## corloane (28 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> mmhh... c'est vrai que ça semble logique (surtout par rapport à la profondeur du PB).
> mais en même temps, ça ne change pas grand chose dans la distance par rapport à l'écran et cette foutue tablette reste gènante quand les guibolles dépassent la taille règlementaire SNCF (qui se calcule en rapport avec la longueur moyenne du sandwich SNCF - c'est assez compliqué : il y a une règle de 3 et ensuite un calcul de fonction du 2ème degré à 3 paramètres flottants...  )..
> 
> Bref... je vais vous livrer mon *grand secret* pour réussir à visionner un DVD ou un DivX dans ces conditions :
> ...


 
  génial!
c'est vrai que les équations de la SNCF il faut s'accrocher...
néanmoins ça reste un paramètre à prendre en compte pour le choix 12' ou 15' 
En ce qui concerne le Corail, les nouvelles voitures sont pas mal, surtout les places aux extrémités : petits salons où banquettes où on peut allonger les jambes, mais là c'est PW sur les genoux et pour peu qu'un indélicat passe avec sa grosse valoche ou son sac de samping.. aïe aïe aïe


----------



## Fran6 (30 Mars 2005)

Salut tout le monde,

Sur mon PB 15 1,67ghz, je tiens environ 3h45 avec la bureautique et sinon environ 3h avec airport, bluetooth et internet. Mais je ne me fis pas trop au décompte de l'ordinateur, le temps varie rapidement en fonction de ce que vous faites....ça baisse....ça remonte.....et puis, leurs 4h30 d'autonomie, je ne crois pas que ce soit réalisable en utilisation normale. Pour améliorer l'autonomie, je joue toujorus avec le réglage de la luminosité de l'écran et du clavier et ça rallonge souvent, pour un temps appréciable, l'autonomie du mac. 

Sinon, Rdemonie, tu l'as reçu ta batterie ??? Perso, je ne pense pas que ça changera grand chose...mais sait-on jamais !

bye

Guinouss


----------



## Marso (1 Avril 2005)

Je pense que Rdemonie nous a un petit peu oublié là...  Mais d'ici 9 jours je devrais avoir mon PB 15", si j'y pense je ferais le test... 

Que l'attente est longue :rose:


----------



## ThiGre (1 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Rdemonie nous a un petit peu oublié là...  Mais d'ici 9 jours je devrais avoir mon PB 15", si j'y pense je ferais le test...
> 
> Que l'attente est longue :rose:



Le dernier 15" reçu (1.67 GHz) tient péniblement les 3 h en utilisation continue.... Principalement bureautique avec bcp d'accès disque et de réseau en éthernet.


----------



## Marso (1 Avril 2005)

Je pense que la frequence du processeur influe sur l'autonomie non? Je vais faire le test, le mien ne sera cadencé qu'a 1.5GHz... et pui la carte graphique sera a 64Mo... Ça devrait faire changer le resultat, me trompe je?


----------



## Fran6 (1 Avril 2005)

Franchement, je pense qu'il ne faut pas être non plus parano. Si on n'avait pas internet et les forums, on se prendrait peut-être moins la tête...moi le premier d'ailleurs   Comme je l'ai déjà dit, l'autonomie dépend de beaucoup de paramètres différents et du type d'utilisation que l'on en fait....donc, en gros si la batterie tient 3 bonnes heures en utilisation normale, y a pas à contacter l'Apple Store qui sont encore plus mauvais que nous puisqu'ils nous racontent que si c'est moins de 4h30, c'est pas normal...Ils ont lu leurs fiches, point final... Si vous avez des doutes, vous pouvez toujours vous procurer XBattery, ça vous permettra de voir un peu comment évolue la consommation d'énergie de votre batterie, si elle se charge comme il faut, quelle est sa capacité, etc...En tout cas, moi j'ai trouvé ça utile....

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## Marso (1 Avril 2005)

Ta raison... On se prend la tete pour rien mais en meme temps on compare un peu entre les PB... Enfin c'est vrai que ce n'est pas super utile :rose:


----------



## rdemonie (2 Avril 2005)

Marso a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que Rdemonie nous a un petit peu oublié là...  Mais d'ici 9 jours je devrais avoir mon PB 15", si j'y pense je ferais le test...
> 
> Que l'attente est longue :rose:



Non non je ne vous ai pas oublié mais moi je suis etudiant et donc je suis en blocus

jai recu ma batterie et maintenant je tien 3h avec la luminausiter a moitier donc ca na quasi pas changer mais bon j'aurais essayé.


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

C'est dommage, 3h je trouve ça limite pour un portable :hein: Mais il y a pire


----------



## corloane (3 Avril 2005)

c'est vrai que comparé à l'ibook 12'...
au fait quelle différence au juste entre PB12 et Ibook 12?


----------



## Marso (3 Avril 2005)

Le processeur est moins puissant, la frequence de la ram est differente me semble t'il, la carte graphique est une de 32Mo sur l'ibook 12" comparée a la 64Mo du PB 12", ect... Il suffit que tu qille sur le site d'apple et fait la comparaison


----------



## vincmyl (3 Avril 2005)

Oui c'est de la 2100 sur l'iBook je crois


----------



## Fran6 (3 Avril 2005)

J'ai un PB 15', 1,67ghz et 1Go de RAM et je tiens les trois heures avec internet ou bureautique et Airport. Après, en fonction de la luminosité de l'écran...ça varie pas mal. J'ai même remarqué que ça pouvait changer beaucoup d'un site web à un autre...surtout sur certains forums lents et surement très lourds.... en tout cas, ici pas de soucis   

Bon dimanche

Guinouss


----------



## Billgrumeau (5 Avril 2005)

Avec Powerbook 15 " 1,67 GHz superdrive

Il s'agit du temps calculé... sinon le test serait long à réaliser.   
1 : 3 h 20
2 : 3 h 15 !
3 : 3 h 30

Lecture DVD, je n'ai pas de Div X

4 : 2 h 30
5 : 2 h 26 !
6 : 2 h 20 !!! (je n'ai pas rechargé entre les 4 et 5 et 6)

Si je refais 6 après 5, ça baisse à peine (1 à 2 mn) : La luminosité ne jouerait donc pas beaucoup sur l'autonomie ?


----------



## vincmyl (6 Avril 2005)

La luminosité pas trop mais Airport, Bluetooth beaucoup


----------



## cyberyoyo (10 Avril 2005)

Billgrumeau a dit:
			
		

> Avec Powerbook 15 " 1,67 GHz superdrive
> 
> Il s'agit du temps calculé... sinon le test serait long à réaliser.
> 1 : 3 h 20
> ...



Cool, une réponse avec les n° et tout et tout :rateau: 

Au vu des interventions de chacun, j'en conclu que l'autonomie tourne autour des 3h00 ce qui reste peu en comparaison d'un PC portable Centrino qui peut tenir entre 5 et 7h00...  :mouais: 

Enfin, je crois quand même que je vais craquer d'ici peu   et dès que les finances le permettront je crois que le PWB 15' viendra remplacer son petit cousin   

Reste plus qu'à revendre le PC  puis l'IBOOK   

Merci à tous ceux qui ont contribué à ce post et je ne manquerai pas de vous faire part de mon expérience si je franchis le pas   

PS : Pour BILLGRUMEAU, la lecture de Divx est moins bruyante et plus économe en autonomie en direct sur le DD alors si tu dois lire des vidéos en nomade cela pourrait être interressant. pour ma part, j'utilise D-VISION ,que je trouve simple et performant, pour la création de mes DIVX.

En ce qui concerne l'impact de la luminosité sur l'autonomie, il est indéniable même s'il est dommage de ne pas pouvoir profiter pleinement de nos machines en performances maxi dans un mode autonome. Pour ma part, la luminosité à un carré ne me gêne pas trop en visionnage de vidéos et permet un gain notable d'autonomie


----------



## cyberyoyo (19 Mai 2005)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Cool, une réponse avec les n° et tout et tout :rateau:
> 
> Au vu des interventions de chacun, j'en conclu que l'autonomie tourne autour des 3h00 ce qui reste peu en comparaison d'un PC portable Centrino qui peut tenir entre 5 et 7h00...  :mouais:
> 
> ...



TIGER est arrivé et certains d'entre vous ont peut-être constaté une amélioration  ou une détérioration  :mouais: de leur autonomie sur leur PWB 15'.

Ce serait sympa d'en faire part ici pour que l'on sache si l'on dépasse enfin les 3 heures da'utonomie avec ces belles machines ! :rateau: 

Merci par avance pour vos commentaires.


----------



## roro (20 Mai 2005)

j'ai constaté une augmentation de 15mn (au début, j'avais l'impression que c'était plus, mais en fait non) en toutes circonstances avec les réglages meilleure autonomie de la batterie, alors que sous 10.3, j'étais tjs sur automatique. Donc, au final je ne sais pas si ça améliore car ma comparaison n'est pas valable.
En tous cas, les réglages sont plus fins que sous 10.3 et on peut facilement basculé d'un réglage à l'autre. C'était plus chiant sous 10.3 où je laissais tjs sur auto.


----------



## Fran6 (2 Juin 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, je peux vous dire que j'ai un gain de 15 à 30 minutes d'autonommie avec Tiger. C'est clair que le fait de pouvoir choisir directement dans la barre le type de consommation que l'on souhaite, c'est beaucoup mieux. Donc, en fait, j'avais deux petits soucis, l'autonomie et la portée d'Airport et les deux sont réglés avec Tiger...

Bye

Guinouss


----------



## vincmyl (2 Juin 2005)

Airport est vraiment le pb le plus embettant, trop instable selon qu'on bouge le PWB


----------

